# Dolomiti Superbike - 11. Juni 2010



## JensL (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich werde dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal beim Dolomiti Superbike starten. Kann mir jemand etwas zur (Lang-)strecke sagen?

Weiss bisher nur, dass es viel Schotter berghoch wie bergrunter gibt 

Danke


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juni 2010)

Moin!

mehr muss man ja doch nicht wissen. Oder?

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nevibikerin (1. Juli 2010)

Weiß jemand ob es Flaschenservice gibt?


----------



## zauberer# (1. Juli 2010)

musst das  in die eigene Flasche füllen


----------



## powderJO (2. Juli 2010)

wer ist denn alles noch so dabei dieses jahr? catsoft? zauberer?


----------



## Toni172 (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo Jens,
in den letzten Jahren gab es Flaschenservice. bzw. die haben Deine Flasche wieder aufgefüllt. Aber die haben Enervitflaschen vor Ort und diese sind ziemlich fest. Da muss man extrem saugen oder Drücken damit was rauskommt. Da lobe ich mir die Rosbacher, diese sind schön weich und nach kurzem drücken ist dem Mund voll.

Die Strecke ist überwiegend Schotter. Der uphill zur Plätzwiese (erster Berg) fast  nur Asphalt. Bis auf ca, 1-2 km kurz vor dem Gasthof Brückele. Die Abfahrt von der Plätzwiese hatte immer sehr groben Schotter. Außerdem ist da immer sehr viel los. Die Kurzstreckler sind da auch noch dabei. Ich hatte da schon Momente wo mich übereifrige Italiener in der Kurve fast vom Rad geholt haben. Ab Toblach wo nur noch die Langstrecke alleine unter sich ist, wird es viel entspannter. 
Die "schwerste" Abfahrt ist die letzte zurück nach Niederndorf, da hat man schon gut 100km in den Beinen und ist teilweise erschöpft und unkonzentriert. Dort geht es teilweise durch Nadelwald auf einem Trail bergab. Dieser kann bei Nässe rutschig sein.

Soddele, wünsche Dir viel Spass, Ich bin auch vor Ort und nehme die Langstrecke unter die Stollen


----------



## powderJO (6. Juli 2010)

na servus,

habe noch einen startplatz ergattert und erfahre jetzt im nachhinein, dass es keinen startblock fÃ¼r lizenzler gibt und ich von ganz hinten starten darf. wer sich zuerst anmeldet startet zuu erst - berÃ¼cksichtigt werden aber die zeiten vergangener teilnahmen. toll. da ist das rennen fÃ¼r mich also schon gelaufen bevor es angefangen hat â bei knapp 3000 startern vor mir....

was soll eine solche unsinnige regelung? das macht weder fÃ¼r die schnellen noch die langsamen sinn.


----------



## Toni172 (6. Juli 2010)

hi powder,
beim Dolomiti sehe ich das nicht so extrem. Ein Vereinskollege ist 2009 auch von ganz hinten gestartet und mit 6 std auf der langen ins Ziel gekommen. einzig das Schotterstück vor Brückele ist doof. Vorher und Nachher auf Teer ist doch jede Menge Platz.


----------



## powderJO (6. Juli 2010)

Toni172 schrieb:


> hi powder,
> beim Dolomiti sehe ich das nicht so extrem. Ein Vereinskollege ist 2009 auch von ganz hinten gestartet und mit 6 std auf der langen ins Ziel gekommen. einzig das Schotterstück vor Brückele ist doof. Vorher und Nachher auf Teer ist doch jede Menge Platz.




ich sehe das schon als extrem. weil du dich ja nicht nur durch alle durchwühlen musst, sondern auch noch keine chance hast, eine schnelle gruppe zu erwischen. 
ich hatte mir schon ordentlich was  ausgerechnet in meiner ak und auch in der gesamtwertung und die ambitionen kann ich jetzt schon vor dem start abhaken. nicht gerade motivationsfördernd - und halt auch nicht zu verstehen. 


ändern kann ich ich es jetzt ja aber eh nicht mehr -  hätte ich das allerdings vorher gewusst, hätte ich mir den start wohl verkniffen.


----------



## dubbel (6. Juli 2010)

schon bezahlt?


----------



## Toni172 (6. Juli 2010)

hi Powder,
kannte ja Deine Ambitionen nicht. Wenn Du natürlich so gut bist um auf eine gute Platzierung in der Gesamtwertung der Rennserie zu schielen ist das natürlich klar sche***e. 
Dann hilft auch ein gutschreiben der Startgebühr auf nächstes Jahr recht wenig. Da dann eine Rennwertung fehlt. 
Was für eine Zeit wäre denn bei einem Start von voren drinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (6. Juli 2010)

schon bezahlt - richtig viel auch noch. zimmer auch. dumm im nachhinein, ging aber auch nicht anders, weil sonst gibts keinen startplatz. 

die gesamtwertung der rennserie interessiert mich nicht so - die gesamtwertung und die ak-wertung des rennens schon.  siegerzeit in der ak war 2009 5h 17 - in etwa so hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt ... bei optimalem verlauf (richtige gruppe etc) vielleicht sogar ein bisschen mehr...

...blöd


----------



## dubbel (6. Juli 2010)

einfach fester reinteten.


----------



## powderJO (6. Juli 2010)

in wen? ;-)


----------



## Toni172 (6. Juli 2010)

na das ist ja schon mal ne sehr gute Zeit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Da benötige ich ca. 2:30h länger 
Und es muss dann auch optimal laufen. *hehehehehehe*
Aber egal das Rennen ist geil. Sonst würde ich nicht extra dafür aus der Mitte Deutschlands anreisen.


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juli 2010)

Wie gut, dass ich keine Ambitionen habe.... Ich bleib noch 14 Tage in der Region und da werde ich mich nicht am ersten Tag fertigmachen.


----------



## Toni172 (6. Juli 2010)

ich habe bei der LAngstrecke nur eine Ambition. Finishen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (6. Juli 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich keine Ambitionen habe.... Ich bleib noch 14 Tage in der Region und da werde ich mich nicht am ersten Tag fertigmachen.



sack  



			
				Toni172 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe bei der LAngstrecke nur eine Ambition. Finishen.



passt doch auch und ist eh schwer genug. meine ambitionen werde ich dann wohl etwas runterschrauben und ein schönes we draus machen, da ich eben keine 14 tage urlaub habe wie der herr catsoft. 

fahre ich halt am samstag eine gemütliche tour mit meiner freundin rauf zur plätzwiese und versuche am sonntag wenigstens die schnellste frau noch einzuholen ...


----------



## Toni172 (6. Juli 2010)

wir sind von Donnerstag Nachmittag bis Montag vor Ort.
Ich glaube wir werden am Freitag zur Talschlusshütte im Fischleintal fahren. Dann Toblacher See und Pizza oder Pasta wäre auch net schlecht.
Samstag mal sehen was wir so Lust haben. Abends dann vermutlich die Pastaparty und dann früh ins Bett.


----------



## JensL (6. Juli 2010)

zwar keine 14, aber immerhin sind es bei mir 7 Tage, die ich danach noch dort bleiben werde... 

Starte im Block 2, und rechne so mit 7:30h wenn alles passt.


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hab keine Referenzzeit, ist für mich das erste Mal so rum. 99 gabs die Richtung noch nicht  Ist übrigens der einziger Marathon bei dem ich jemals aufgeben habe. Und das gleich 2x hintereinander. War ein richtiges Trauma


----------



## zauberer# (6. Juli 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> siegerzeit in der ak war 2009 5h 17 - in etwa so hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt ......
> 
> ...blöd



ja blöd

mit 5:17 wärst du entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn (wie 2008) locker TopTen overall (8.).
wenn du das drauf hast, geh vor Ort zum Rennleiter und mach den Eliteblock klar


----------



## Rainer_L. (7. Juli 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ist übrigens der einziger Marathon bei dem ich jemals aufgeben habe. Und das gleich 2x hintereinander. War ein richtiges Trauma


 
Ja beim Dolomiti hab ich auch schon einige persönliche Dramen erlebt.
Das erste Mal `95 bin ich sensationell abgek_ckt. Mir hats mehrmals den Magen entleert :kotz:. 
Nach dem Drama von 2004 (Annulierung wegen Schnee)hab ich dann ein paar Jahre Pause gemacht.
Die Runde entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn ist jetzt auch neu für mich, gabs damals noch nicht. Kann man eigentlich eine Aussage treffen in welcher Richtung die Runde schneller zu fahren ist?

Gruß Rainer


----------



## JensL (7. Juli 2010)

@catsoft: gut, dass ich nicht der einzige mit nem Trauma bin  . 
Bei mir heisst es Cristalp. 
- 2005 erst gar nicht gestartet weil das Wetter sehr bescheiden war (Rennen wurde später abgebrochen) - da haben sich zwei Tage Zelten bei strömendem Regen echt gelohnt!
- 2006 durchnässt nach 6 Stunden keine Motivation mehr gehabt
...und jetzt machen sie die Strecke noch härter 

Referenzzeit habe ich auch keine. Aber mein Erfahrungswert sind grob 500hm/h....schau'n wir mal


----------



## Rainer_L. (7. Juli 2010)

Hi Jens, wie es aussieht starten wir im gleichen Block 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Toni172 (7. Juli 2010)

@Rainer
ich habe jetzt schon von mehreren Teilnehmern gehört das die diesjährige Variante die schwerere sei.
hhhmmmmm ??  Ich bin schon Beide gefahren und finde die diesjährige einfacher.


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2010)

zauberer# schrieb:


> ja blöd
> 
> mit 5:17 wärst du entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn (wie 2008) locker TopTen overall (8.).
> wenn du das drauf hast, geh vor Ort zum Rennleiter und mach den Eliteblock klar




habe ich schon versucht. keine chance. keine extrawürste. o-ton veranstaler: das macht den erfolg der veranstaltung aus, das hobbys und lizenzler alle unter den gleichen bedingungen starten. naja...

bei den 5h 17 habe ich mich orientiert an der siegerzeit der ak im letzten jahr und an den streckendaten  aber 2008 waren tatsächlich alle ungefahr 20 minuten langsamer im schnitt, das wird dann auch mich ziemlich sicher treffen, falls es nicht an etwas anderem als der streckenführung lag (wetter zum beispiel oder wegbeschaffenheit)

aber eh wurscht - wird auch so ein schönes we werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2010)

Rainer_L. schrieb:


> Hi Jens, wie es aussieht starten wir im gleichen Block
> 
> Gruß Rainer



woher wisst ihr eigentlich in welchen block ihr steht?


----------



## JensL (7. Juli 2010)

@PowderJo: die Zuordnung Startnummer -> Block steht im Reglement:
Block Premium (rot) Startnummern von Nr. 1 bis Nr. 600 Start 07:30 Uhr
Block 1 (blau) Startnummern von Nr. 1001 bis 1600 Start 07:35 Uhr
Block 2 (grün) Startnummern von Nr. 2001 bis 2600 Start 07:40 Uhr
Block 3 (gelb) Startnummern von Nr. 3001 bis 3600 Start 07:45 Uhr
Block 4 (schwarz) Startnummern von Nr. 4001 bis 4600 Start 07:50 Uhr
Block 5 (orange) Startnummern von Nr. 5001 bis 5600 Start 07:55 Uhr

Deine Startnummer siehst Du unter dem datasport link und solltest auch eine mail bekommen haben. Mein Block 2 ist also eigentlich Block 3 

Nachtrag: habe mal Deine website angeschaut. Wenn ich es richtig sehe bist Du in Frammersbach die Mittelstrecke in 2:46 gefahren. (?) Ich bin die erste Runde lang in 3:05 durch (hätte bei einer Runde wohl was Richtung 2:55 fahren können). Gesamtzeit bei mir war knapp unter 6 Stunden (ohne meinen Einbruch im mittleren Teil der zweiten Runde wohl eine 5:45). Für Dolomiti rechne ich mit 1h30mehr an Zeit, von daher glaube ich nicht, dass die 5:17 realistisch ist...just my two cent....


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2010)

also wie befürchtet der letzte block. ade brauchbare platzierung... ein gutes hat's - ich kann ne halbe stunde länger schlafen...


----------



## Catsoft (7. Juli 2010)

Dann fliegts du nach etwa einer Stunde an mir vorbei. Ich werde mich dann ganz besonders breit machen


----------



## powderJO (8. Juli 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Dann fliegts du nach etwa einer Stunde an mir vorbei. Ich werde mich dann ganz besonders breit machen



jaja ... macht euch nur lustig über mein leid...

ich denke allerdings, dass ich länger brauchen werde, als ne stunde (wenn überhaupt - du bist ja auch nicht gerade im schneckentempo unterwegs) um aufzuschließen - ein feld voller italiener lässt sich merkwürdigerweise immer schwerer überholen, als eins bei uns. freiwillig fährt da kaum einer zur seite...


----------



## powderJO (12. Juli 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> jaja ... macht euch nur lustig über mein leid...



so, bin zurück  und den kleine anfänglichen ärger im vorfeld über die startaufstellung hätte ich mir im nachhin sparen können. mein startplatz war zwar alles andere als optimal und hat auch ordentlich zeit gekostet  nicht soviel aber wie der umstand, das ich einen absolut miesen tag erwischt habe.


----------



## zauberer# (12. Juli 2010)

bist du trotz miesem Tag die lange Runde gefahren?


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Juli 2010)

zauberer# schrieb:


> bist du trotz miesem Tag die lange Runde gefahren?



Warst Du auch dabei?


----------



## HarzerUrstoff (13. Juli 2010)

tja viel zu schönes Wetter.
versalzene Iso Getränke und einen erfrischenden Schauer zum Abschluß,
und angekommen.
ist alles was zählt.

wie war das mit 6h bei der Runde?? ich denke nicht.
auch wenn es im groben die Runde vom Vorjahr rückwärts war, 
etwas länger braucht man da schon

ich fand das die Verpflegungsstände dieses Jahr kleiner/chaotischer waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (13. Juli 2010)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Warst Du auch dabei?



ja, aber nur die kleine Runde.
schee wars


----------



## Toni172 (13. Juli 2010)

Hi,
bin die lange in 8:4x gefahren. Muss nochmal nachsehen 

War ein sehr anstregendes Rennen. Bin knapp eine Stunde langsamer gefahren als 2008.
Die meiste Zeit habe ich an den Verpflegungsstellen verloren. 
In Toblach war an der Vewrpfelgung die Hölle los, aber man hat doch noch allen bekommen. Haunold ging auch noch. Aber das Chaos war auf der Rotwandwiesen. Gefühlte hunderte Biker die angestanden hatten. Mit bike ist man garnicht an den Stand gekommen. Alle Becher leer, die 2 großen Zapfbehälter leer, und nur ein kleiner Gartenschlauch um alles zu befüllen. Der gute Mann uist garnicht meht nachgekommen, er hat mit dem Gartenschlauch die einzelnen Trinkflaschen der Teilnehmer befüllt. Bis ich da drann war sind alleine schon 5-7 Minuten vergangen. Dann bin ich zum Bike zurück und mein Rad war von Rädern der anderen Teilnehmer zugestellt. Erstmal was gegessen und die Fahrer ausfindig gemacht . 
Ab Innichen hatte ich dann Gewitterregen mit kurzzeitigem Hagel. Habe mich dann ab da einer 4 Mann starken italienischen Gruppe angeschlossen und wir haben in den Beiden letzten Anstiegen ab Innichen nur noch überholt. Viele sind das Rennen vermutlich bei der Hitze viel zu schnell angegangen und haben bei den etwas chaotischen Verplegungen zu wenig getrunken. So sind viele ab km 80-90 eingebrochen.
Fazit: hatte noch genug körner am Schluss übrig. Wäre wirklich noch schneller gegenagen. tja so ist das.


----------



## powderJO (13. Juli 2010)

zauberer# schrieb:


> bist du trotz miesem Tag die lange Runde gefahren?



ja, bin die lange dennoch gefahren. aber gute 30 - 40 minuten länger gebraucht als veranschlagt. ein teil davon geht auf den späten startplatz, den größten aber habe ich mir selbst eingebrockt, weil ich in den ersten beiden stunden viel zu viele sb-intervalle gefahren bin (immer wenn die strecke mal frei war) um irgendwie nach vorne aufzuschließen. dazu die hitze und zwei labestationen ohne iso und der mann mit dem hammer durfte zuschlagen. im letzten anstieg konnte ich mich noch mal ein bisschen fangen aber mehr als die 6h32 war nicht mehr drin...


@ toni - ich glaube ich bin direkt am dürrensee an dir vorbei - habe noch gefragt ob du aus dem forum bist, wollte noch kurz langsam machen, aber dann hattest du einen klemmer oder sowas, kann das sein...?


----------



## powderJO (13. Juli 2010)

Toni172 schrieb:


> So sind viele ab km 80-90 eingebrochen.



btw: ich habe noch nie so viele gesehen, die ein rennen aufgeben. auch als ich zurück bin nach toblach (da war unser hotel) nach dem rennen, kamen mir echte massen entgegen, die aufgesteckt hatten...


----------



## Rainer_L. (13. Juli 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> j
> 
> 
> @ toni - ich glaube ich bin direkt am dürrensee an dir vorbei - habe noch gefragt ob du aus dem forum bist, wollte noch kurz langsam machen, aber dann hattest du einen klemmer oder sowas, kann das sein...?



Nee das war ich
Mir ist die Kette runtergeflogen.
Insgesamt fand ich die Strecke in dieser Richtung vom Panorama und den Anstiegen besser. Mit 07:39 war ich 5 min langsamer als letztes Jahr, die Strecke war aber auch ca 10km länger.
Am letzten Berg hat das Gewitter voll zugeschlagen mit Platzregen u. Hagel. Anfangs war es ganz erfrischend, später wurde es schon kalt u. unangenehm.
Egal, hat Spaß gemacht. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## powderJO (13. Juli 2010)

oh, 

hallo dann noch mal auf diesem weg. von kettenfallern und anderen defekten bin ich diesmal immerhin verschont geblieben. 

was das rennen an sich angeht - spaß hat es gemacht. trotz der kleinen organisationsmängeln  fand ich die veranstaltung insgesamt gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (13. Juli 2010)

Hi,
hier kann man gut erkennen wie ich immer weiter "vorgespült" wurde, bzw. ich habe wirklich die letztetn Beiden Anstiege fast nur mit den 4 Italienern die Leute überholt.


> Plätzwiese   1:27.26,4   197.   1460.
> Haunold       3:02.42,3    198.   1458.
> Kreuzberg    4:55.40,2    176.   1297.
> Niederdorf    8:40.05,7    141.   1070.

war trotz der kleinen Probleme an den Verpflegungspunkten wie immer ein super Rennen/Veranstaltung. Ich kommer gerne wie die letzten 4 Jahre wieder.

@PowderJo
hat sich ja schon erledigt.


----------



## JensL (13. Juli 2010)

Hi, ich war leider einer der, die nach 80km raus sind. 

Hatte mich von der Erkältung, die ich mir am letzten Wochenende eingefangen hatte, noch nicht erholt. Je länger das Rennen dauerte, desto heftigere Hustenanfälle habe ich bekommen. Bin "motiviert" bis Rotwiesen gefahren, da aber Pause machen müssen. Am Kreuzbergpass (nach genau 4 Stunden) habe ich dann entschieden Aufzuhören und habe es dann nach Toblach ausrollen lassen. *Schade*, wäre wohl was um 7:30 drin gewesen.

Alles in allem war es für mich eine super Veranstaltung und bis auf ein paar kleine Staus am Anfang zum Brückle, gab es nichts worüber ich mich beschweren könnte. 

Komme sicherlich wieder!!!

Jens


----------



## Maracuja10 (26. Juni 2013)

Ich hol mal das alte Thema hoch, da ich jetzt nicht unbedingt ein neues eröffnen wollte.

Wollte mal fragen ob ihr ein paar Tipps habt bzgl. des Rennens. Hab mich Anfang Januar angemeldet und bin leider trotzdem im vorletzten Startblock 
Diesmal starten die Blöcke allerdings 10min versetzt und die Streckentrennung is bereits nach 15km. Also nicht ganz so schlimm, aber auch alles andere als optimal. Wahrscheinlich überholt man dann schon am ersten Berg viele Fahrer.

Was meint ihr, wie früh sollte ich im Startblock stehen, damit ich ganz vorne stehe, bzw. wie früh ist es überhaupt möglich?

ist nächste Woche noch jemand aus dem Forum dabei?


----------



## Rainer_L. (26. Juni 2013)

Ich bin wieder mit dabei. Kann es einfach nicht lassen 
Spätestens eine halbe Stunde vor dem Start solltest du schon im Block sein. 
Auf der anderen Seite... es wird eh ein langer Tag 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8020 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toni172 (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich und ca.12 Vereinskollegen aus Mittelhessen sind nächste Woche dabei.

Die ersten km gehen auf asphalt bergauf.
Danach auf schotter mit 2 fahrspuren in der mitte etwas steine und grass. Mann kann also noch überholen. Nach der streckenteilung wird es immer etwas ruhiger. Da sind die hektischen Kurzstreckker weg. Der Anstieg zu Helm kostet die meisten Körner. Erst ab innichen ein stetiges bergauf mit kurzen steilen rampen und danach ganz kurze ebene oder leichte bergabstücke. Dann wieder steil bergauf. Wenn mann dann aus dem wald zum Skihang kommt geht es nur noch bergauf nach oben hin immer steiler fast nicht mehr fahrbar. Wenn der Helm rum ist, dann geht es wieder.

Zum startblock anstellen reicht eigentlich 20 minuten vor Start aus. Es ist alles bestens beschildert. Ausser man möchte in seinem block ganz vorne stehen. Da wird dann wohl 30-45min früher nicht reichen.

Gruss torsten

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maracuja10 (26. Juni 2013)

Na vielleicht läuft man sich ja mal über den Weg 

Also ich hab grad mal bei Datasport geschaut, hab Startnummer 5275, das müsste dann ja Startblock E sein (Start um 08:10 Uhr).

Hatte eigentlich auch so in etwa vor, dass ich 30 min vor Start im Block stehe, damit ich möglichst weit vorne stehe. Reihe 1 muss nicht unbedingt sein, aber in einer der vorderen Reihe wäre es schön.

@ tosten

Danke für die Streckenbeschreibung. Das klingt ja schon einmal ganz gut.

Dies Wochenende werde ich noch einmal nach Großalmerode zum Bilstein Marathon.


----------



## Toni172 (26. Juni 2013)

Wobei nach dem Helm immer noch ca. 1700 hm warten. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mod31 (29. Juni 2013)

Da es bei mir alles sehr spontan wird...wie sieht es mit einer Meldung vor Ort aus (nen Tag vorher)? Oder sollte ich es dann gleich bleiben lassen?


----------



## Rainer_L. (30. Juni 2013)

mod31 schrieb:


> Da es bei mir alles sehr spontan wird...wie sieht es mit einer Meldung vor Ort aus (nen Tag vorher)? Oder sollte ich es dann gleich bleiben lassen?


 
Kannste vergessen, ist ausgebucht. Ich glaube dieses Jahr erstmalig...


----------



## powderJO (30. Juni 2013)

nette mail an den veranstalter kann helfen. hatte ich auch schon mal und bekam noch sehr kurzfristig einen platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuenfnull (30. Juni 2013)

Die nette E-Mail hilft bestimmt. Bei mir hat es letztes Jahr genauso geklappt, 3Tage vor dem Rennen.
Als Einzahlungsbeleg reichte der PDF-Ausdruck der Online-Überweisung.
Allerdings war letztes Jahr die Online-Anmeldung noch etwas länger möglich.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Heidschnucke (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

ist das deren ernst, wollen die das schriftlich haben?

"Jeder Athlet muß im Besitz eines ärztlichen Attest über die körperliche Tauglichkeit sein, welches er beim Start vorweist.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Maracuja10 (1. Juli 2013)

Ich war deswegen extra vor rund 3 Wochen bei meinem Hausarzt und hab eine Untersuchung durchführen lassen und hab die Bescheinigung im Anschluss per Mail an das Orga Team geschickt. Zur Sicherheit werde ich die Bescheinigung am Samstag bei der Nummernausgabe aber auch dabei haben. Man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Rainer_L. (1. Juli 2013)

Die hab ich noch nie gebraucht. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8020 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toni172 (1. Juli 2013)

Ich habe es schon mal gebraucht.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## powderJO (1. Juli 2013)

dito. bei meiner allerersten teilnahme vor zig jahren wollten sie es sehen. danach aber hat keiner mehr nach dem attest gefragt, steht aber immer in der ausschreibung.


----------



## mod31 (1. Juli 2013)

Danke euch schonmal! Leider weiß ich erst Mittwoch Abend obs klappt mit der Teilnahme...werde dann ne Mail verfassen, mit der Frage der Nachmeldung und der Gesundheitsbescheinigung.


----------



## Rainer_L. (1. Juli 2013)

Stimmt... 1996 bei meiner ersten Teilnahme brauchte ich es, danach nie wieder.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8020 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## on any sunday (1. Juli 2013)

Das Attest kann so aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuenfnull (2. Juli 2013)

Hab damals ein "Attest" vom Dorfarzt in Terenten besorgt. Der hat bei mir den Blutdruck gemessen und gefragt ob ich mich für genug fühle. Hat 27 EUR gekostet. Wollte aber keiner sehen.
Für dieses Jahr hab ich keins und hoffe sie wollen auch keins sehen.


----------



## Maracuja10 (2. Juli 2013)

Braucht man ein paar Brocken Italienisch zur Verständigung oder klappts auch ohne? Was sagt ihr denn wenn ihr an den Fahrern vorbei wollt?

Attenzione?


----------



## Toni172 (2. Juli 2013)

Die Orga und helfer spricht komplett deutsch.Wir sind ja auch in Südtirol und nicht in italien. Ich habe mich einmal mit einem Südtiroler über Fussball unterhalten und er redete immer von "unsere" haben gut gespielt. Ich war verwirrt da Italien verloren hatte und sehr schlecht gespielt hatte. Im weiteren Gespräch stellte sich heraus er meinte Die deutsche Mannschaft..
Ich habe auch schon leute beim Dolomiti Superbike gesehen die T-Shirts an hatten wo "freies Südtirol" stand.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Catsoft (2. Juli 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Die Orga und helfer spricht komplett deutsch.



Nicht ganz  Bei meinen Teilnahmen gab es bei einer Verpflegung eine "italienische" Mannschaft. Da war das Deutsch nicht erste Wahl. Aber alles kein Problem. Du bis in Südtirol und da sind (bis auf Bozen) die "Deutschen" in der Überzahl.

Bei den Fahrern allerdings ist durchaus Italienisch angesagt.

Aber alles ganz easy, solange du zu den Einheimischen von Niederdorf spricht und nicht von Villabassa oder so ...


----------



## Maracuja10 (2. Juli 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Die Orga und helfer spricht komplett deutsch.Wir sind ja auch in Südtirol und nicht in italien. Ich habe mich einmal mit einem Südtiroler über Fussball unterhalten und er redete immer von "unsere" haben gut gespielt. Ich war verwirrt da Italien verloren hatte und sehr schlecht gespielt hatte. Im weiteren Gespräch stellte sich heraus er meinte Die deutsche Mannschaft..
> Ich habe auch schon leute beim Dolomiti Superbike gesehen die T-Shirts an hatten wo "freies Südtirol" stand.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2



Is ja witzig 
Na da bin ich ja beruhigt.
Freu mich schon aufs Rennen, die Wettervorhersagen sieht ja ganz gut aus.


----------



## fuenfnull (2. Juli 2013)

Das Orga-Team spricht deutsch. Auf der Strecke wird eher italienisch gesprochen/gerufen.
(Ich weiß immer noch nicht was rechts oder links auf italienisch heißt.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
hat bei Euch eigentlich der SMS Ergebnisdienst funktioniert??
Ich habe meine Nummer im "MyDS" Konto eingetragen habe aber keine einzige SMS bekommen.
Kann mich erinnern das es immer eine Wilkomnens-, Wetter-, Ergebniss-SMS gab.

Gruss Toni

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## fuenfnull (19. Juli 2013)

Bei mir hat es funktioniert. Es waren so ca. 6 SMS die verschickt wurden, teilw. nützlich (Wetter). Meine aber, das ich bei meiner ersten Teilnahme keine SMS bekommen habe...


----------



## Maracuja10 (19. Juli 2013)

Bei mir hats auch geklappt. Fand ich übrigens sehr cool


----------



## Hottahegel (4. August 2013)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine Unterkunft ?

Wie sieht es generell mit Unterkünften aus ?

Hab mich für 2014 angemeldet und versuche die Unterkunft so früh wie möglich zu buchen. 

Vielleicht hat einer ja einen Tipp


----------



## Rainer_L. (4. August 2013)

In diesem Jahr haben wir im Hotel geschlafen,  die Jahre davor entweder gezeltet oder im Auto geschlafen.


----------



## Maracuja10 (4. August 2013)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine Unterkunft ?
> 
> Wie sieht es generell mit Unterkünften aus ?
> 
> ...



http://irma.bz/

Hier waren wir in diesem Jahr. Sehr sehr nette Inhaber, gute Lage am Ortsausgang und ein guter Preis.


----------



## Hottahegel (5. August 2013)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> http://irma.bz/
> 
> Hier waren wir in diesem Jahr. Sehr sehr nette Inhaber, gute Lage am Ortsausgang und ein guter Preis.


 

Danke für die Info....hab ich gleich angefragt...leider schon ausgebucht


----------



## curago (3. November 2013)

Hab mich da auch mal spontan angemeldet. Kann mir jemand etwas über den technischen Anspruch der Strecke sagen? Ist dieses Jahr die Streckenteilung erst bei Km.38? oder hab ich da etwas missverstanden? Danke.


----------



## orso1 (3. November 2013)

2014 wird zum 20 Jährigen die Strecke anders herum gefahren und die Teilung kommt dann nach der Plätzwiese.
Anspruch ans Fahrkönnen ist nicht so dramatisch da viel Forstweg.

Gruß Orso


----------



## Maracuja10 (3. November 2013)

Ist alles gut fahrbar und nicht sehr technisch. Einige nette Trails gibt es, aber ansonsten viel Forstautobahn.

Die Landschaft ist der Wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curago (3. November 2013)

Danke euch..Bin gebürtig aus Belluno ca.50 km von Toblach weg.Bin mal auf das Wetter gespannt.Hatte dieses Jahr in Cortina heftigste Gewitter in Juli. Auch die letzten Jahre waren sehr instabil. .Bis dann.


----------



## Rainer_L. (3. November 2013)

Die Richtung wechselt jährlich.  Die Streckenteilung ist in Toblach, wo dieses Jahr die Kurz und Langstrecke zusammen geführt wurden.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8020 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bindsteinracer (3. November 2013)

Bin auch dabei
Werd im Hotel übernachten,danach gehts nach Riva


----------



## taylor (4. November 2013)

D.h. in 2014 erst Plätzwiese und der Rest?


----------



## sworks2013 (4. November 2013)

Hat jemand die Strecke als gpx Format? Möchte mir die Strecke mal anschauen. Danke


----------



## Hottahegel (4. November 2013)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Strecke als gpx Format? Möchte mir die Strecke mal anschauen. Danke




...oder ein simples Höhenprofil als .bmp oder .jpeg ?

Auf der HP ist leider nichts zu finden.

.gpx wäre natürlich am besten


----------



## sworks2013 (5. November 2013)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> ...oder ein simples Höhenprofil als .bmp oder .jpeg ?
> 
> Auf der HP ist leider nichts zu finden.
> 
> .gpx wäre natürlich am besten


Habe die Strecke als gpx gefunden. Schreib mir eine PN mit Email Adresse, schick es dir dann.


----------



## rosenland (7. Januar 2014)

Für Apple User kann man sich im Itunes Store eine kostenlose App laden.
Heisst Dolomiti Superbike, wie auch sonst 
Da gibt es dann ein 3D Profil aller Strecken wie im Flugsimulator...


----------



## Friedrich1963 (7. Januar 2014)

Bin dieses Jahr auch dabei...Freue mich schon...da ist noch ne Rechnung offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (8. Januar 2014)

Wie sieht es mit Übernachtungen für 2 Tage aus?

Ich versuche seit 2 Tagen vergebens etwas für 2 Nächte, 3 Personen zu bekommen.

Entweder voll (wenn's denn stimmt...) oder nur mind. 1 Woche da Hauptsaison.
Nicht einmal der Campingplatz in Niederdorf reserviert uns 1 Auto + Zelt. 

Entweder eine Woche buchen oder 1-2 Tage vorher anfragen ob was frei ist... Hallo ??

Wer hat Erfahurng, wer kann was grds. zum Thema Übernachten an dem Wochenende sagen?

DANKE !


----------



## Friedrich1963 (8. Januar 2014)

rosenland schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Übernachtungen für 2 Tage aus?
> 
> Ich versuche seit 2 Tagen vergebens etwas für 2 Nächte, 3 Personen zu bekommen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Rosenland,

wir übernachten schon seit mehreren Jahren immer in der gleichen Pension.
Aber nicht in Niederdorf sondern ca.15-20 km außerhalb, in Bruneck, Pension Forellenhof. Kann dies nur empfehlen.
Habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrung damit gemacht.

Grüße
Friedrich


----------



## rosenland (8. Januar 2014)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> Hallo Rosenland,
> 
> wir übernachten schon seit mehreren Jahren immer in der gleichen Pension.
> Aber nicht in Niederdorf sondern ca.15-20 km außerhalb, in Bruneck, Pension Forellenhof. Kann dies nur empfehlen.
> ...




Habe mal eine Mail hingeschrieben, danke !


Geht Ihr länger oder auch nur 2 Nächte?


----------



## Friedrich1963 (8. Januar 2014)

rosenland schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Mail hingeschrieben, danke !
> 
> 
> Geht Ihr länger oder auch nur 2 Nächte?



Hi 
Wir bleiben 3 Nächte. Ist entspannter.
Bisher haben wir für 3 Nächte 192 Euro inkl. Frühstück bezahlt.
Ich werde auch heute gleich reservieren
Grüße
Friedrich


----------



## rosenland (8. Januar 2014)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> Hi
> Wir bleiben 3 Nächte. Ist entspannter.
> Bisher haben wir für 3 Nächte 192 Euro inkl. Frühstück bezahlt.
> Ich werde auch heute gleich reservieren
> ...






sind nach google maps aber gute 25km. 
da muss man ja gute 30 min. vorher losfahren.... :-(


----------



## Friedrich1963 (8. Januar 2014)

rosenland schrieb:


> sind nach google maps aber gute 25km.
> da muss man ja gute 30 min. vorher losfahren.... :-(



War ja nur ein Vorschlag.
23,9 Km sind es...knappe 30 Minuten....so schlimm? Mir macht das nichts aus...die Fahrt nach Niederdorf ist entspannt.
Aber es gibt sicherlich noch andere Pensionen in der Nähe von Niederdorf.
Wichtig ist nur rechtzeitig buchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (8. Januar 2014)

So wars nicht gemeint. Wir nehmen ja fast alles. Bisher nur Absagen.


----------



## Friedrich1963 (8. Januar 2014)

rosenland schrieb:


> So wars nicht gemeint. Wir nehmen ja fast alles. Bisher nur Absagen.



Alles ok. Weiß ich doch.

Der Ansturm auf den Dolomiti Superbike ist dieses Jahr schon heftig. Jetzt im Januar schon über 3.300 Teilnehmer.
Wie schon gesagt werde ich heute noch reservieren und hoffe doch schwer das es im Forellenhof noch ein freies Doppelzimmer gibt.
Oh mann, wenn nicht haben wir auch ein Problem.

Also dir noch viel Glück bei der Suche. Du wirst schon was finden.
Grüße
Friedrich


----------



## Friedrich1963 (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo Ro


rosenland schrieb:


> So wars nicht gemeint. Wir nehmen ja fast alles. Bisher nur Absagen.



Hallo Rosenland,
gestern bekam ich die Bestätigung aus Bruneck. Mein Doppelzimmer ist reserviert. Kostet jedoch da Hauptsaison für 3 Nächte 210 Euro inkl Frühstück und mit Blick auf die Dolomiten.
Ich gehe davon aus das sicherlich noch Zimmer frei sind. Bevor du gar nichts findest würde ich die 30 Minuten Anfahrt in Kauf nehmen...
aber dafür hast du in Bruneck absolute Ruhe.

Grüße
Friedrich


----------



## rosenland (10. Januar 2014)

Friedrich1963 schrieb:


> Hallo Ro
> 
> 
> Hallo Rosenland,
> ...



Hallo Friedrich, merci! 
So wie's aussieht haben wir was in Innichen bekommen.
Wenigstens haben wir aufgrund der Onlinebuchung noch keine Absage bekommen. 
Behalte deinen Tip aber mal in Hinterkopf.
Wir sehen uns...


----------



## Hottahegel (2. Februar 2014)

Nun ist auch das offizielle Streckenprofil online 

http://www.dolomitisuperbike.com/fileadmin/templates/pdf/Hoehenprofile.pdf


----------



## EDA (2. Februar 2014)

Krass, 3300 Anmeldungen schon jetzt. Wie viele dürfen maximal mitfahren? Was ist der besondere Reiz an dem Rennen? Muss ja bei so einem Ansturm toll sein. 
Wie ist es im Vgl. zum Sella Ronda Hero, dem Nationalpark Marathon und dem Grand RAID hinsichtlich Schwierigkeit, Landschaft und Trailanteil einzustufen?


----------



## Maracuja10 (2. Februar 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> Krass, 3300 Anmeldungen schon jetzt. Wie viele dürfen maximal mitfahren? Was ist der besondere Reiz an dem Rennen? Muss ja bei so einem Ansturm toll sein.
> Wie ist es im Vgl. zum Sella Ronda Hero, dem Nationalpark Marathon und dem Grand RAID hinsichtlich Schwierigkeit, Landschaft und Trailanteil einzustufen?



Landschaftlich ist der Marathon echt schön.
Trails gibt es nicht viele, würde bei 4000 Leuten auch einfach nicht funktionieren ;-)
Insgesamt gesehen ein einfach zu fahrender Marathon mit traumhaften Ausblicken (auf den Fotos, während des Rennens achtet man auf sowas ja nicht) :-D


----------



## Hottahegel (6. Februar 2014)

Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher wie ich hiermit http://www.dolomitisuperbike.com/index.php?id=26 umgehen soll 

Kann das der ganz normale Hausarzt machen ? Wer hat da Erfahrungen ? Möchte nicht wegen so einer Klausel vom Rennen ausgeschlossen werden 

Zur Not macht ich mir mit Photoshop so ein Ding und schicks hin


----------



## Maracuja10 (6. Februar 2014)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher wie ich hiermit http://www.dolomitisuperbike.com/index.php?id=26 umgehen soll
> 
> Kann das der ganz normale Hausarzt machen ? Wer hat da Erfahrungen ? Möchte nicht wegen so einer Klausel vom Rennen ausgeschlossen werden
> 
> Zur Not macht ich mir mit Photoshop so ein Ding und schicks hin



Also ich hab letztes Jahr beim Hausarzt so einen Check machen lassen und war froh, dass die Krankenkasse die Untersuchung übernommen hat, denn es wollte natürlich niemand den Wisch sehen :-D


----------



## Friedrich1963 (7. Februar 2014)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher wie ich hiermit http://www.dolomitisuperbike.com/index.php?id=26 umgehen soll
> 
> Kann das der ganz normale Hausarzt machen ? Wer hat da Erfahrungen ? Möchte nicht wegen so einer Klausel vom Rennen ausgeschlossen werden
> 
> Zur Not macht ich mir mit Photoshop so ein Ding und schicks hin



Bei den ersten 2 Teilnahmen wusste ich dies nicht mal und nie wollte jemand bei der Startnummer-Ausgabe das sportl. Attest sehen.
Bei der 3. Teilnahme habe ich dies zufällig gelesen und habe mich damals dann entschlossen ein sportl. Attest zu holen. Aber auch da hat es niemanden interessiert. Nun nehme ich sicherheitshalber immer eine Kopie von 2012 (aus der 12 mache ich ne 14) mit und zeige die dann vor (wenn gewünscht), was solls. Ich gehe doch nicht jedes Jahr zum Arzt wegen einem Attest. Da ich selbstständig bin muss ich dies selbst bezahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friedrich1963 (9. Juli 2014)

Es ist soweit. Morgen fahren wir in die Dolomiten. Und am Samstag gehts los. Wetter sollte ja passen.

Mir ist jetzt schon schlecht  
Wünsche Allen und mir gesundes Ankommen.


----------

